# New mk1 QS Owner



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on here for some time during the process of finding and buying my TT and I have to say that the knowledge and information here has been invaluable - so thanks very much! I have been meaning to formally say hello for some time!

I am totally new to TT ownership but have long desired to own one ever since I first saw the early left hookers appearing at VAG shows and the first time I sat in new one at an Audi dealer many years ago. Its only recently that I have found myself in a position to purchase one - though its actually slightly an irrational decision it has so far proved to be VERY enjoyable.

I first began my research/search in the summer of last year by visiting this forum, joining the TTOC and reading as many reviews, guides and mags I could find.

My initial objective was to find either a roadster or coupe 225 that was just post facelift, no colour preference and a budget that would allow for any age/service issues to be addressed plus a few modifications - with that in mind I set out to view SOME!

I very nearly purchased the first one I viewed! - a 2002 black 225 coupe with one owner and just 13k on the clock!! Annoyingly the early start and 5 hour round trip to London proved wasted as the condition didn't match the expectation. It was externally very tatty, had spent a life outside possibly under trees and had suffered parking abuse.
I then must have viewed a dozen or so all varying in age, miles, colour, condition and price - travelling hundreds of miles up and down the country. What was becoming apparent was that low mileage was not a guarantee of condition, and that descriptions were often inaccurate or misleading.

The game changer was when I went to view a 05 Misano Red QS with 50k at Norfolk Performance Cars. Unfortunately it was a CAT-D which I couldn't live with but it looked and drove so special, I decided I had to find a QS!
I then viewed a further five more QS's including flying to Belfast, NI to view one in Misano with just 35k, which again didn't match the expectation/description (had a nice day in Belfast though!).

I was starting to loose hope by now until by chance in late September I spotted a 2006 Misano Red QS with 25k miles advertised on AutoTrader. A very urgent call/conversation with the seller followed and a viewing was arranged for the next day.
Another 2.5 hr drive to Essex and I found myself watching as a MINT QS emerged carefully from the darkness of its garage home to stand gleaming in the sun. With the feeling I got as I took a first walk around I new I wouldn't be walking away from this one!!

Its life with me I'll talk further/later in another thread maybe - but for now heres some pics of when I viewed/purchased it.

DC


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks absolutely *wonderful*. My Favourite *Colours* :mrgreen: 
Lets hope she's as good as it looks.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well right TTjust the wrong colour :wink:


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well right TTjust the wrong colour :wink:


Thanks! - I like all the colours though Misano and Avus a standouts.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Lovely looking car congrats

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome. You definitely bought the right colour. 8)


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Good find, welcome to the club (maybe take the horse shoe off the front, that's extra weight for one! Lol)


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Rocketr said:


> Good find, welcome to the club (maybe take the horse shoe off the front, that's extra weight for one! Lol)


Cheers!

The horseshoe was odd! - The seller actually insisted on keeping it as it was sentimental? I had no objections.

DC


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome, its looks tidy! If you;d like for it to be featured in the next TTOC video please send me pics and videos to [email protected] 

J
xx


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice. I also have been on the hunt for a good qs for the last 2 months and are going to see one tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

HipAl said:


> Very nice. I also have been on the hunt for a good qs for the last 2 months and are going to see one tomorrow. Fingers crossed


Thanks,

Good luck! - Best advice try not to let your heart rule your head and feel you need to justify the journey with a purchase. I walked away from 5 QS's and each time doubted I'd done the right thing - glad I did now!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DC240S said:


> HipAl said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I also have been on the hunt for a good qs for the last 2 months and are going to see one tomorrow. Fingers crossed
> ...


Agree took me 18 months to find the right qS and that was back in 2008 there was a lot of rubbish about even then, but I found the right one in the end the only one I found that was the exact spec I wanted and it was only 13 miles away


----------



## stefaulkner (Mar 31, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well right TTjust the wrong colour  :wink:


Jeez, is there anywhere I can read more about this car? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

